# Hunter Ed Class and Waterfowl Seminar



## pstryjew (Feb 7, 2007)

Get those kids that are hunting on Apprentice Licenses to the Hunter Ed Class:

NEWS

For Immediate Release

IN ANTICIPATION OF OHIOS 2007-2008 WATERFOWL SEASON, PRO-TRAINING AND THE OHIO WATERFOWL ASSOCIATION ANNOUNCE AN OHIO DIVISION OF WILDLIFE HUNTER EDUCATION HOME STUDY CLASS AND WATERFOWL HUNTING SEMINAR AUGUST 25TH, 2007

- FIREARM EDUCATION ORGANIZATION TO HOLD THE CLASSROOM AND
TESTING PORTIONS FOR THE OHIO DIVISION OF WILDLIFE HOME STUDY
HUNTER EDUCATION CLASS SATURDAY AUGUST 25TH

- STATEWIDE WATERFOWL ASSOCIATION TO HOLD A WATERFOWL HUNTING
BASICS SEMINAR FOLLOWING HUNTER EDUCATION CLASS

Columbus, Ohio, July 19, 2007  PRO-Training, the training arm of Columbus based People's Rights Organization, will hold the classroom and testing components of the Ohio Hunter Education Home Study class starting at 9:00AM Saturday, August 25th, 2007 at its classroom facility 4444 Indianola Avenue, Columbus, OH 43214. 

Completion of a hunter education course is required for all first-time hunting license buyers in Ohio.

*	Limited to Ohio Residents Only

*	Advance registration is required to participate in this course. Call the Ohio Division of Wildlife at (800) 945-3543 to register. Class size is limited, so please register early.

*	Participants must read and COMPLETE the Home Study Manual available on the ODNR Division of Wildlife website: www.dnr.state.oh.us

*	All Home Study review questions from the Home Study Manual MUST be answered and brought to the course. The answer sheets will be checked by Hunter Ed instructors upon entry to the course.

Following the completion of the Hunter Education Course, staff and members of the Ohio Waterfowl Association, a statewide organization promoting and preserving Ohios waterfowling heritage, will present an introductory waterfowling seminar. 

Some of the topics to be covered are:

*	Licensing requirements
*	Ammunition requirements and selection
*	Hunting locations and opportunities in Ohio
*	Importance of camouflage
*	Decoys and spreads
*	Waterfowl identification






About PRO-Training

PRO-Training is the education arm of the Peoples Rights Organization (PRO), a not-for-profit organization with members from around the world. PRO is Ohio's most active grassroots group in the fields of education, legislation and litigation. Since its founding in 1989, the organization has spent significant resources to promote safety strategies for women and men, and to underwrite gun accident avoidance education for school-age children. The organization has provided child gun safety teaching materials to police departments throughout Ohio which has reached tens of thousands of school children. 

The People's Rights Organization, through PRO-Training, also sponsors numerous hunter education, safe gun handling, firearms training and personal safety strategy seminars throughout Central Ohio. 

About the Ohio Waterfowl Association 

The Ohio Waterfowl Association (OWA) is a 501(c)(3) organization whose mission is to promote Ohio's waterfowling heritage through education, example and advocacy for all waterfowl enthusiasts in order to conserve our waterfowl resources and ensure that our children's children can enjoy what we love and share today. 

OWAs vision is that Ohio will continue to be a premier waterfowling state. The OWA will be the recognized leader in promoting our waterfowling heritage through responsible stewardship of Ohio's resources. 

The OWA is made up of a body of concerned and cooperative members. These members are pledging to the unwritten oath of representing the OWA and Ohio's waterfowl, waterfowling, waterfowlers and waterfowling heritage to the best of their ability. Those members will collectively be the voice of the OWA and what it represents. Volunteering their time and energy, those same members will make the OWA a strong force in the legislation, conservation and ethics of Ohio's waterfowl, waterfowling and waterfowling heritage

###

For more information, editors please contact:	

Pete Stryjewski 
Ohio Volunteer Hunter Education Instructor 
PRO-Training 
614/481-1958 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Visit our website: www.PRO-Training.org

Andy Hogle
President
Ohio Waterfowl Association 
614/491-9099 (after 6PM)
E-mail: [email protected]
Visit our website: www.OhioWaterfowl.org


----------

